# Lesertest: OCZ Enyo (128 GB portable USB-3.0-SSD)



## PCGH_Carsten (7. September 2010)

Testet und behaltet eine OCZ Enyo!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games     Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Caseking *die   Chance    dazu: Ein  PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, eine OCZ Enyo zu   testen – dabei handelt es sich um eine flotte, externe SSD mit 128 GB Kapazität und USB-3.0-Anschluss. Nachdem  Ihr einen  ausführlichen Testbericht  im    PCGH-Extreme-Forum  veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die Hardware   behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit SSDs und externen Speichermedien aus, schreibt gern  und möchtet  einen     Test eine OCZ Enyo verfassen? Dann  bewerbt  Euch in  diesem   Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was  genau Ihr    ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch  besonders gut als  Lesertester    eignet.  Erfahrungen mit  Prozessoren/Overclocking und mehrere Prozessoren/Systeme    zum  Testen  sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine    Kamera   bedienen und gut  lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein     Mitglied  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos)      registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*


Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
 Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum    schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns    vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen.
Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe  haben
Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren   auf diesem Wege weitere Details
Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht  weiterverkaufen
Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet  voraussichtlich am 15.10.2010) Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht  abgeliefert werden.
Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
 
*Die  Bewerbungsphase  läuft eine Woche lang, also bis zum 14.9.2010  und endet um punkt  18:00 Uhr (MESZ).*


----------



## Thunderstom (9. September 2010)

Ist USB 3.0 Pflicht?


----------



## DannyL (9. September 2010)

Vermute ich mal, sonst wäre ja der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil dahin.


----------



## NVC (9. September 2010)

Guten Tag,

hier mit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der USB 3.0 SSD von OCZ. Mein Testbericht würde einen ausführlichen Performancevergleich zwischen einem USB 2.0 Stick von Patriot, einer USB 2.0 Festplatte mit einem MS-Tech Gehäuse, einer OCZ Agility 2, einer Sata2 Festplatte (WD Caviar Green 500GB) und natürlich der externen SSD Platte von OCZ beinhalten. Komplettiert wird das Ganze durch mehrere Impressionen.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ich der Richtige bin für den Lesertest, da ich schon einige Reviews über diverse Hardwarekomponenten für cold-pc.de (noch online, aber nicht mehr im Betrieb) geschrieben habe und daher ein großes Erfahrungs- und Wissensspektrum habe im Bezug auf einen qualitativen Artikel.

Zum Schluss mein Testsystem:

AMD Phenom II X4 965BE (Wassergekühlt)
MSI 890FXA-GD70
2x 2GB G.Skill Performance DDR3-2000 7-9-7-24
Zotac GTX275 AMP!

Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 1000w
OCZ Agility 2 50GB
2x 500GB WD Caviar Green Raid 0
X-FI Titanium Professional Series

Gruß,
NVC


----------



## Core152 (9. September 2010)

> • Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Prozessoren/Overclocking haben und die CPU selbstständig installieren können


Ich hab noch keine Erfahrung mit OC, darf ich jetzt nicht testen?


----------



## Luckysh0t (9. September 2010)

guten tag, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich nun auchmal

da ich nun stolzer besitzer des Asus crosshair IV bin kann ich die an usb 2.0 und an usb 3.0 testen.Vergleichen kann ich sie zudem mit 2 OCZ Vertex 60 GB(CDM Werte als Raid 0 vorhanden)  und Seagate 7200.12 500 GB und einem no name usb stick.ZUdem könnte ich sie auch an einem Toshiba Laptop testen.

Neben normalen Datentransfers(Musikarchiv, etc.) würden die üblichen verdächdigen an Testprogrammen zum tragen kommen.

Warum ich ? 
erlaubt mir eine gegen Frage: Warum ich nicht ? ^^

Meine Hardware kann man unter Sysprofile einsehen.

MfG

Luckysh0t


----------



## Sp3cht (9. September 2010)

Grüß euch PCGH!

Solch eine SSD ist eine feine Sache, und mit einem usb 3.0 noch feiner.

Ich würde liebendgerne der behandelnde Zahnarzt sein, der dieser schönen Platte, die Zähne auf etwaige Kariesstellen untersucht/testet.

Ein ärztliches Begutachten, sowie die Entsprechenden Schnappschüsse liefere ich selbstverständlicherweise nach der Behandlung/Untersuchung ab.

Ich bin mit allen eurer Anforderungen/AGB's bestens vertraut & einverstanden.

Kurz zu meinem Vorhaben:



Platte sowohl über usb 3.0 als auch über den SATA-anschluss testen
Ein Testparkour bestehend aus vielerlei Bench/Testtools
Spiele Ladedauer/Performance (darf selbstverständlich nicht fehlen)
Windows Bootzeit, verhalten der Programme beim Starten/Laden/Speichern etc.
Ein abschließendes Begutachten bzw. Testbericht mit schönen Fotos
Ich wünsche euch allen viel erfolg beim Bewerben, und viel Glück!

LG Sp3cht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. September 2010)

Core152 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine Erfahrung mit OC, darf ich jetzt nicht testen?


Copy-and-Paste-Bug 
Natürlich braucht ihr die SSD nicht zu übertakten.


----------



## gedoens (9. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH(X)!

Ich würde mich freuen die OCZ Enyo testen zu können.

Meine Testsysteme währen mein Hauptrechner mit nachgerüstetem USB 3.0:

Phenom 2 X3@X4@2,73Ghz
Gigabyte GA-790XT-UD4P 
4GB Ram
Festplatten: System und Daten auf 1TB Seagate 7200.12, weitere Daten auf WD 640GB
Externe Festplatte WD mit USB 2.0 und eSata.

Sowie: 
Acer Aspire One A110 (Intel Atom mit USB 2.0 und Sata), 1,5GB Ram und 120GB Platte

Und: Athlon XP 2800+, 1GB Ram, 160GB Seagate

Mein geplanter Testparcours:

Wie schlägt sich die Platte extern (USB 2.0 vs 3.0) und intern am Hauptrechner und den beiden langsamereren (Bootzeiten nach klonen der Systemplatte)

Theoretische Benchmarks

Praxistests wie Fotoordner verschieben und Spiele starten (Performance auch im Spiel)

Und vor allem: Ist ein Intel Atom zu langsam, um mit der SSD mitzuhalten? 

Ferner würde mich interessieren wie die Systemperformance aussieht, wenn der RAM alle ist und auf die Festplatte/SSD zugegriffen wird. Matlab ist prädestiniert dafür 

Fotos, und Videos vom Boot-Wettrennen, könnte ich natürlich ebenfalls machen. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## klefreak (9. September 2010)

ich würde mich als Tester anbieten, da ich bereits eine externe usb3 Hdd am Crosshair IV betreibe.
  schreib technisch und auch fotografisch bin ich versiert und in der Lage, nachvollziehbar und sachlich zu Arbeiten.
Diverse Hdd- Benches, Lautstärken-vergleiche und haptische Vergleiche können getätigt werden.

Mein Rechner hat bereits eine USB2/esata und eine USB3 Platte in Verwendung, so das hier gegengetestet werden kann, weiters kommt im laufe der Woche mein neues ACER 1830t Notebook zu mir, mit welchem ich dann die Mobilitätstauglichkeit der HDD testen kann. 
Eine Aufbereitung der Daten in Form von Diagrammen ist ebenso selbstverständlich wie das verwenden verschiedener Kopier- und Stream- Szenarien mittels Praktischen Anwendungen und verschiedenen Bechmark Tools.
Auch die interne Verwendung der SSD als unterstützung der Systemplatte würde ich antesten (Ladezeiten,..)

Ich hoffe, dass meine Kenntnisse den anderen Usern helfen können.


mfg klefreak


----------



## JBX (9. September 2010)

Guten Tag PCGH,

hiermit bewerde ich mich für den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo.

Mein Test würde in etwa folgende Punkte abdecken:

-Vergleich Leistung USB 3.0 VS. 2.0
-Leistung bei langsameren CPUs
-Vergleich mit Seagate 500GB eSATA HDD, einem NoName-Speicherstick und einem Markenspeicherstick
-Sowohl praxisnahe Vergleichtests (Übertragung von normalen Daten), als auch synthetische Benchmarks
-Genaue Bewertung der Optik und Haptik mit Bildern
-Stromverbrauch (über unterbrochenes USB-Kabel mit Multimeter)

Haupttestsystem wäre:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3
4GB G.Skill 1600er
Radeon HD5770
beQuiet L7-430W

Daneben noch mein Downloadrechner (Netburst Celeron) und ein DELL Vostro 1710 Notebook (z.B. Test ob die SSD zwei USB Anschlüsse braucht wie manche 2,5" Festplatten wegen der Stromversorgung).
Erfahrung im Schreiben von Artikeln habe ich nur bedingt (nur sporadisch etwas für die Schülerzeitung), jedoch habe ich gute technische (nicht nur PC) Kenntnisse.

Gruß

JBX


----------



## Gargoul (9. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben. Ich habe ein System mit win 7,Phenom2 X4, 8GB Speicher,Gigabyte Mb ,Ati 4850 für Spiele und ein 2. System, mit win xp sp3 ,Amd 64 x2,Gygabite MB mit onboard grafik und 2 GB Speicher als HTPC. Ich könnte die Festplatte auch noch  mit Suse 11.3 Testen , weiß aber nicht ob das auf interesse stöß? Ich habe zwei externe USB 2.0 Festplatten,die ich im Test vergleichen könnte.Eine ist von WD,160 GB groß, die andere von Fujitsu, 500 GB groß. Natürlich habe ich auch interne Festplatten von mit Sata und IDE Schnittstellen.Mitlerweile beschäfftige ich mich 10 jahre mit Computern. Ich bewerbe mich zum 2. mal und weiß deßhalb nicht, wie auführlich die Bewerbung aussehen sollte.
Danke
mfg
Gargoul


----------



## Keen (9. September 2010)

Hallo!

Auch ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben!

Habe mehrere Systeme zum Testen zur Verfügung:

Core 2 Duo E6600 + 4 GB RAM, IEI IMBA9454 Motherboard (Industrie PC), Win7 Pro 64 Bit
Core 2 Duo T5800 + 3 GB RAM (Asus Laptop F5SL), Win7 Pro 32 Bit
Core I3 330 + 4 GB RAM (Acer Laptop), Win7 HP 64 Bit
Athlon XP 2400+, 2 GB RAM (Desktop PC), Win XP Home 32 Bit

Es stehen also genug Rechner zur Verfügung, auch genug unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme. Ein Vergleich zwischen USB 2.0 und 3.0 wäre natürlich obligatorisch, dazu stehen mehrere USB-Sticks zu Verfügung sowie eine USB 2.0 Festplatte. 

Außerdem würde ich auch noch mit den in den einzelnen Rechnern verbauten Festplatten testen, hierzu stehen unter Anderem eine WD1600YS und eine WD4000AAKS zur Verfügung. Im Athlon XP schlummert noch eine PATA-Festplatte, ein Vergleich mit einer eher betagten Festplatte wäre auch mal interessant zu sehen denke ich. Daran könnte man sehr schön den technischen Fortschritt der vergangenen Jahre erkennen.

Darstellen würde ich das Ganze mit einer Fülle von Fotos und Grafiken, welche ich anhand der Benchmarks erstellen würde.


----------



## nitg (9. September 2010)

Hallo!

Würde mich auch gerne als Tester anmelden:

Habe eine 8MP-Kamera und würde mir dafür extra ein (längst überfälliges) USB3.0-board anschaffen.


----------



## Cionara (9. September 2010)

Da ihr endlich einen Lesertest anbietet, der mich wirklich interessiert, bewerbe ich mich nun auch mal 

Die gennanten Kriterien sind natürlich alle erfüllt und da ich im Moment noch auf die Einberufung zum Bund warte, 
habe ich genug Zeit um einen Haufen Vergleiche zu machen. Ich würde mehrere SATA-Festplatten wie auch SSDs
 miteinander vergleichen. In puren Benchmarks wie auch in Spielen. Ich würde einen Vergleich zwischen USB 2.0 und 3.0 
machen und auch sonst alles Menschenmögliche tun, um der Bürde die man als Lesertester hat gerecht zu werden. 
Da ich wie gesagt momentan nur zu Hause verweile, könnte ich mich 4 Wochen lang voll aufs testen konzentrieren.  
Nach Schrauben und Übertakten gehört Benchmarking zu meinen Lieblingstätigkeiten.

Mein Hauptrechner:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
CM 690 II Wakü
i5 750 @ 4Ghz
4GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws
Gigabyte P55M-UD4
HD5850 @ 900/1200
750GB Samsung Spinpoint F1
PCI-E USB 3.0 Controller
LG Blu-Ray Laufwerk
Be Quiet 550W


Grüße, Cionara


----------



## Freezer (9. September 2010)

Hi ich bewerb mich einfach mal dafür, SyS siehe unten.

USB 3.0 Karte auch vorhanden + Kumpel mit neuem Sys mit USB 3.0
Kamera vorhanden

Hab mich in letzter Zeit viel mit SSD´s beschäftigt da ich meine erst letztens gekauft hab. Könnte vergleiche machen.

So ich erfüll alle Bedingungen und würde mich freuen ein ordentliches Review über die SSD zu schreiben.

MFG Freezer


----------



## HOPELESS2ME (9. September 2010)

Hallo PC Games Hardware und CasekingTeams

Auch ich möchte mich für diesen Test der OCZ Enyo, einer externe SSD mit 128 GB Kapazität und USB-3.0-Anschluss, bewerben. Verschiedene Rechner mit wirklich unterschiedlichen Konfiguration, um die wohl recht flotte externe SSD auf Herz und Nieren auszutesten, habe ich hier und auf Arbeit zur Verfügung. Ich arbeite im Öffentlichen Dienst und bin neben meiner Haupttätigkeit als Retter,  auch für Fahrzeug- und Medizinprodukte  bei meinem Arbeitgeber zuständig. Da ich zw meiner Dienststelle und unseren Rettungswachen immer mit wichtigen Daten unterwegs bin, könnte ich solch flotte Hilfe wirklich gut gebrauchen. Auch hier Privat hätte ich da schon Ideen, um die OCZ Enyo auszureizen. Wenn ich von einer Fototour mit Freunden wie der WTCC aus Oschersleben komme, müssen da auch mal bis 10-12 GB Bilder zwischengespeichert, bearbeitet , gelöscht oder umkopiert werden. Da macht meine bisherige Externe HD schnell schlapp.

Wie Ihr sehen könnt, Testmöglichkeiten habe ich genug. Einen ordentlichen Testbericht und Bilder ,Euch und der Community vorzulegen, sollte kein Problem sein.....
Ich würde mich über die Testmöglichkeit sehr freuen.

mfg Thomas


----------



## computertod (9. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte diese SSD auch testen.
zum testen hätte ich mehrere verschiedene System, u. a. mein C2D System, ein Fertigsystem von Acer, ein AM2 System - ausgestatt mit einem Sempron 2800+ @2Ghz - und ein Athlon XP System.
Testen würde ich die SSD mit für die theoretischen Werte HD Tune und ähnlichen Testprogrammen, die praktischen Raten durch Kopieren von verschieden Großen Dateien.
USB 3 steht mit aber leider nicht zur verfügung, dafür könnte ich auf dem C2D System den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen Windows XP Pro und Windows 7 Ultimate x64 testen.

Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung konnte überzeugen 

mfg
computertod


----------



## totovo (9. September 2010)

> Hier die Bedingungen:
> • Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
> • Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
> • Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Prozessoren/Overclocking haben und die CPU selbstständig installieren können
> ...



Hallo PCGH Redaktion!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo.
Ich bin schon längere Zeit Mitglied im PCGH-Forum und ich habe mich auch schon des Öfteren für einen Lesertest beworben. Ich denke meine Sprache sollte angemessen sein und natürlich bin ich bereit einen sehr Ausführlichen Testartikel zu schreiben. Für Fotos stehen mir meine Sony Cybershot und bei bedarf eine digitale Spiegelreflexkammera zur verfügung.

Warum Ich??

Nun ja, ich bin im besitz zweier Mainboards mit USB 3.0, USB 2.0 und E-SATA Schnittstelle und werde die SSD auf herz und Nieren testen (Lese/ Schreiraten, Zugriffszeiten, verschiedene Datenmengen, usw). 
Desweiteren würde ich die SSD im Alltag testen. Ich hänge leider an einer sehr langsamen Netzwerkverbindung weswegen ich oft viele Daten zwischen den Rechnern oder zu Freunden mit dem USB-Stick tragen muss, hier könnte sich die SSD bewähren!
Ich würde auch einmal ein Betriebsystem auf der Platte installieren und schauen, wie sie sich dann verhält.

Natürlich werde ich auch einen OC-Test durchführen, ist ja selbstverständlich
Und ja ic weiß auch wie man eine CPU einbaut

nun gut, Ich hoffe ihr entscheidet euch für mich!

mfg
totovo


----------



## Rudolfo029 (9. September 2010)

Hallo, bewerbe mich für die portable SSD OCZ Enyo.
Ich habe bereits vor 4 Monaten den NEC Electronic USB 3.0 Horst Contrtoller in meinen Rechner
verbaut, die SSD OCZ Enyo wäre ein gutes Testgeät für dieses Controller.

MfG

Rudolfo029


----------



## thecroatien (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben!

Ich würde die SSD mit auf USB 2.0 Basis testen, da meiner Meinung nach, USB 2.0 immer noch am weitesten verbreitet ist. Eventuell komtm ja demnächst doch noch ein USB 3.0 Controller ins Haus.

Zum Vergleich habe ich diverse andere USB Sticks, Externe Festplatten von 2,5-3,5 Zoll, genau so wie Interne.
Testen werde ich Datendurchsatz und  Zugriffszeiten, auch ein SAS Raid könnte ich eventuell zum Vergleich heranziehen.

Achja, da es sich um eine SSD mit der Größe von 2,5 Zoll handelt, werde ich die SSD an sich auch mal direkt an einer Sata schnittstelle testen. Eventuell ergeben sich da ja auch noch unterschiede.

Mit freundlich Grüßem
Axel


----------



## Snake7 (9. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCG-Team,

hiermit biete ich euch an die SSD so richtig zu quälen.
USB3.0 besitze ich natürlich, eine entsprechende SSD ist auch Intern verbaut.

Ich würde Testen, ob ein externen Booten möglich wäre und ob ein Windows zum mitnehmen möglich ist.
Etliche Benchmarks etc. sind natürlich im Pflichtprogramm enthalten.

Es würde mich freuen wenn sie mich auswählen und ich meinen USB 3.0 Anschluss endlich mal effektiv nutzen kann - eine SSD ist im Moment das einzige sinnvolle Gerät was in Frage käme.

Erfahrung mit PC-Zusammenbau etc. habe ich wahrscheinlich zu viel, allein in den letzten Wochen durfte ich so manches Teil austauschen wegen defekt.
Wasjedoch meine CPU-Einbaufähigkeiten mit dem anstecken einer USB-SSD zu tun haben, ist mir ein bisschen schleierhaft.

Aber ich denke das sie lediglich die OC-Fähigkeiten benötigen zwecks übertakten des USB-Controllers etc.

Würde ich sicherlich auch hin bekommen, aber nur sehr ungern, da ich weder die gborgte noch meine eigene Hardware beschädigen möchte.

Ich hoffe auf baldige positive Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Snake7


----------



## Trash123 (9. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH und Forum!

Ich würde gerne die USB 3.0-Festplatte im "Computer"-Alltag testen. Da ich oft eine größere Datenmenge transportiere (Bilder/Video) bin ich auf portable Festplatten angewiesen. 
Ein aktuelles Mainbord mit USB 3.0 ist vorhanden, sowie noch andere PC´s/externe Festplatten und der eine oder andere USB-Stick.
Ein ausführlicher Testbericht wäre obligatorisch!

Grüße!!!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo SSD.

Warum genau ich? 

Seit längerem bin ich Mitglied bei PCGHX und in dieser Zeit habe ich sehr Wissen und praktische Ehrfahrung mit Computerteilen machen. Ich kenne sher viele theoretische, aber auch praktische Tests für diese SSD.
Der wichtigsten Punkte solch einer externen Festplatte sind nicht Rekorde in theoretischen Benchmarks, dafür Sachen wie Kompatibilität, Sicherheit und eine einfache Handhabung.

Meine Test sollen zeigen, dass die SSD auch noch, mit nur 10 GB frei, schnell ist und auch die Alltagstauglichkeit. Wie macht sich der fehlende Support für Trim bemerkbar? Wechsel von Windows zu Mac, von einem PC zu einem Laptop und usw.

Was mich auch noch sehr interessiert, wie verhält sich die SSD als Systemplatte? Ein schnelles Windows, dass schnell den Computer wechseln kann, oder andersrum zur Sicherheit abgesteckt werden kann.

Theoretische Benchmarks dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen, zudem werden praktische Tests gemacht, wie Bootzeit, Spieletauglichkeit und Installationszeit. Als vergleich dazu nutze ich meine Samsung F1 und einen OCZ Rally2 USB-Stick.

Alle Voraussetzungen sind erfüllt, mein System ist USB 3.0 fähig und ich warte nur noch die SSD zu testen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen, Eiswolf93


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (9. September 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
  hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo 128GB portable USB 3.0.

  Die Möglichkeit mal in die Rolle eines Redakteures zu schlüpfen nehme ich sehr gerne wahr.

  Nun mit wem haben Sie es überhaupt zu tun? :

  Mein Name ist Dennis B., ich bin 16 Jahre jung und Auszubildender zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik bei den örtlichen Stadtwerken/beim örtlichen Wasserversorger. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Interessanten Dingen die mich in Ihren Bann ziehen.

  Den Inhalt des Lesertestes würde ich so gestalten:



Danksagungen
Einleitung
   Technische Daten
   Verarbeitung/Haptik/Design inkl. Impressionen
   Benchmarks
Vergleich mit X25-M G2 80GB
Vergleich mit Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
USB 2.0 vs. USB 3.0
 
 Fazit

Alle Ergebnisse der Benchmarks werden verpackt in hübsche Diagramme.

  Den Test dieser externen SSD würde ich mit dem in der Signatur aufgeführten Komponenten ausführen. Die Kompatibilität zu USB 3.0 besteht momenten bei meinem System nicht. Jedoch würde ich wenn ich der Glückliche sein darf mir einen USB 3.0-Controller kaufen. Also stellt dies keine Hürde für mich dar.


  Die von Ihnen aufgeführten Bedingungen erfülle und akzeptiere ich.


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Dennis B.​


----------



## pixelflair (9. September 2010)

Könnte ich auch sehr gut gebrauchen... Als Datenspeicher für meine grafikprogramme, damit ich sie nicht immer auf jedem PC installieren muss..
Daher bewerbe ich mich hiermit auch mal.

mfg
pixelflair


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. September 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich für den Test der OCZ Enyo

Ich bin sehr an Hardware und ihre Funktion interessiert und schreibe auch gerne Artikel für Online Foren. Erst vor einiger Zeit ging ein Artikel auf der Partnerseite Notebookjournal von mir Online. 
Deswegen würde es mich freuen wenn dieses Gerät in meinen System für euch Testen könnte. Selbstverständlich ausschließlich für die PC Games Hardware Community. Die genannten Voraussetzungen erfülle ich natürlich auch.

In meinen Rechner verbaut sind folgende Komponenten;
AMD 965 
ASRock Deluxe3 890FX (4x USB 3)
GTX 470 
4 GB G.Skill RipJaws
sowie einer Wasserkühlung welche die Grafikkarte und den Prozessor kühlt.


 Antreten müsste im Testfall das OCZ Enyo gegen Diverse Festplatten und einer Intel SSD.

Digitale Fotos kann ich mit meiner Sony DSC H 10 jederzeit in einer sehr guten Qualität bereitstellen.

Ein Test könnte folgendes beinhalten.

Danksagung

Äußeres:
Verpackung
Zubehör
Optik 
Auffälligkeiten 

Vergleich der Geschwindigkeiten
mit einer 2,5" Festplatte
-einer 3,5" Festplatte
-einer Intel SSD (X25 M G2)
-USB 3.0 zu USB 2.0
-in verschiedenen Systemen

Benchmarks mittels diversen Tools

Alltagstest

Sonstiges:
-Preisvergleich

Fazit

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Nobody


----------



## moKi24 (9. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin zwar erst seit jetzt Forenmitglied, möchte mich aber auch gerne für den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo 128GB bewerben.

Ich würde die SSD in theoretischen Benchmarks, Bootzeiten als externe Systemplatte und in Praxistests wie zB Daten hin- und her schieben eingehend testen und mit verschiedenen internen SATA2 Festplatten, einer externen eSATA HDD und diversen USB 2.0 Sticks vergleichen.
Das Ganze wird dann noch schön übersichtlich dokumentiert und bewertet.

Als USB 3.0 Testsystem hätte ich meinen Phenom II 1055T auf einem ASRock 890FXDeluxe3 mit 4GB 1600er G.Skill RAM.
Für zusätzliche Tests kämen noch ein 4CoreDualSATA2 und ein Acer Aspire 6930G in Frage.

Obwohl ich noch nie so einen Test gemacht habe, ist mein Schreibstil ganz gut und mit meiner DSLR und Hardware kann ich auch umgehen

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ich der glückliche "SemiAmateurRedakteur" werden würde.

MfG stifter


----------



## SaKuL (9. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des OCZ Enyo im PCGH-X Forum.

Ich bin nun schon seit einigen Monaten hier im Forum aktiv und habe auf auf diesem Wege viele Erfahrungen mit dem Thema Hardware gemacht. Vor wenigen Monaten habe ich auch begonnnen mir ein neues System auf zu bauen, welches sich nun optimal für einen Test eines USB 3.0 Gerätes eignen sollte. 

Mein System: 

Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 (2x USB3.0)
Intel Core i5-760 @ 3,0GHz
G.Skill Ripjaws 4Gb 
Windows 7 x64

Als Schüler der zehnten Klasse eines Gymnasiums sollte ich der deutschen Sprache mähtig sein und kann auch mit verschieden Sony DSRL Kameras für qualitative Bilder garantieren. Wenn ich ausgewählt werd, wäre es zwar mein erstes Review, aber für alles gibt es ein erstes Mal.

Beim Aufbau des Reviews möchte ich mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nochnicht festlegen, doch es sollte denen der andere Bewerber in nichts nachstehen.

Als Vergleichsgeräte würde ich ein MyBook Elite mit 1TB und ein MyBook 3.0 mit USB3.0 verwenden, die Leistungswerte des zweitgenannten Gerätes im Vergleich zur USB 3.0 SSD von OCZ würden mich wirklich sehr interessieren.
Außerdem  stehen noch verschiedenste interne Speichermedien zur Verfügung. 

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen ein Review für das PCGH-X Forum schreiben zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lukas Bönisch


----------



## annihilator71 (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne diese SSD testen.

USB 3.0 ist vorhanden (ASUS P7P55D Pro + U3S6)

Digitalkamera 12 mp vorhanden, zum vergleich sind einige externe Gehäuse mit HDD und externe HDDs in Schreibtischnähe.

Würde mich sehr freuen als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.

mfG

annihilator71


----------



## stromer007 (10. September 2010)

Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der USB-3.0 Solid-State-Festplatte von OCZ. Mein Testbericht würde einen Leistungsvergleich zwischen dem Testmuster und:
-diversen USB-2.0 Sticks verschiedener Hersteller,
-einer externen 2,5Zoll 320GB SATA-Festplatte mit einem USB-2.0 Gehäuse,
-diverser SATA-2 Festplatten (Samsung bzw. Western Digital in den Grössen 500GB / 1000GB / 2000GB),
-sowie dieser Crucial-256GB-SSD mit SATA3-Schnittstelle
beinhalten.

Besagte Crucial-SSD würde ich gern auch im, zum Testmuster gehörendem, USB-3.0 Gehäuse testen, um die USB-3.0 Schnittstelle bis auf die letzte Reserve auszutesten.
Ebenfalls sehr interessiert wäre ich an der Performance der OCZ-SSD am regulären SATA-Steckplatz des Mainboards.

Diverse Spielebenchmarks bzw. Ladezeit von Speicherständen könnte ich in meinen Test mit einfliessen lassen. Meine bevorzugten Kandidaten wären Anno1404, Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Farcry 2, Resident Evil 5, Starcraft 2 und diverse andere.

Als Testsysteme stehen mir zur Verfügung:

System 1:
Intel Core i7 965
Asus Rampage II Extreme
Corsair DDR3-1600 3x 2GB
EVGA Geforce GTX 470
Zotac GTX285 AMP (als PhxsX)
Cooler Master 1000W Netzteil

System 2:
Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 E0Asus P5Q Pro
OCZ DDR2-1333 2x 2GB
Pallit GTX260 216
Be Quiet 650W Netzteil


System 3:
Dell XPS M1710 Laptop mit:
Intel T7400 (2,16MHz)
Geforce GTX 7950

sowie evtl. noch 2 weitere Systeme. Als Betriebssystem kommt Windows7 zum Einsatz.

Als Laufwerksvergleich möchte ich folgende Komponenten nutzen:
-2000GB WD Caviar Green SATA 2
-1000GB Samsung F1 SATA 2
-500GB Samsung F1 SATA 2
-256GB Crucial Real SSD C300 SATA 3

Ich habe bisher noch keinen Lesertest absolvieren können, bin aber denoch davon überzeugt, dass ich der Richtige bin für den Lesertest, da ich über solide Hardwarekenntnisse sowie Handwerkliches Geschick verfüge. Eine Digitalkamera (leider noch keine Spiegelreflex) ist vorhanden.

Jetzt kommt leider noch ein kleiner Haken: Meine Mainboards verfügen leider alle nicht über USB 3.0 Steckplätze.  Deshalb habe ich mir seit 28.08.2010 diesen Controller bestellt, auf den ich leider noch immer warte. Notfalls werde ich ihn in einem anderem Shop noch nachbestellen müssen.

Über eine Berücksichtigung in diesem Lesertest würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## DannyL (10. September 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch um den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo für USB 3.0 bewerben.

Was habe ich zu bieten?

Ich habe Erfahrung Tests/Reviews zu schreiben, hatte vor einigen Jahren mit ein paar Freunden eine Modding-Homepage. Leider gibt es dieses Projekt nicht mehr. Dort hatten wir nicht nur Modding-Artikel getestet sondern auch Grafikkarten, Mainboards+CPU, Wasser- und Luftkühler. 

Passend dazu habe ich einen entsprechenden PC (Selbstbau)
Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4 mit onboard-USB 3.0
Core i7 860 mit nun standardmäßigen 2,93 GHz+Turbomode
4 GB Corsair DD3-Speicher
Palit Geforce 460 GTX Sonic Platinum 1024 MB
Palit Geforce 260 GTX 216 SP
Creative X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
2 x 320 GB Samsung SpinPoint F4
1 x 750 GB Samsung Spinpoint F1
1 x 750 GB Samsung Spinpoint F1 im USB 3.0 Gehäuse von Sharkoon
1 x 500 GB Western Digital My Book Home Edition eSata/USB 2.0/Firewire
LG BH10LS30 Bluray-Brenner
Windows 7 64 Bit Ultimate

Ansonsten wäre noch ein Dell Vostro 1500 vorhanden:
Core 2 Duo T7250 mit 2 GHz
2 GB RAM
nVidia Geforce 8600M GT
160 GB Festplatte
Windows 7 32 Bit Professional

Warum gerade ich?

Mit meinen 27 Jahren befinde ich mich schon viele Jahre in der PC-Technik, erst als Hobby und nun auch teilweise beruflich als Softwareentwickler. Dahingehend sind meine Kenntnisse umfangreich. Eine vernünftige Kamera besitze ich ebenfalls und mit Excel kann ich ebenso umgehen, damit man anschauliche Tabellen erstellen kann.

Die Kriterien für einen Bericht würde ich wie folgt setzen:

Vorstellung und Lieferumfang der OCZ Enyo
Beschreibung der Technik SSD, USB 3.0 und Vorteile
Geschwindigkeitsvergleich OCZ Enyo an USB 3.0, USB 2.0
Geschwindigkeitsvergleich OCZ Enyo an USB 3.0 gegen die Samsung-Platte im USB 3.0-Gehäuse
Geschwindigkeitsvergleich OCZ Enyo gegen WD MyBook eSATA, USB 2.0 und Firewire 
Am Ende gibt es noch ein Fazit

Benchmark-Programme wären ebenso verfügbar wie auch eine Vollversion von PCMark Vantage Advanced Edition.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne bereit.


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. September 2010)

Hallöchen ich würde mich auch gerne als Tester bewerben.

Habe schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit SSD´s sammeln können und habe selbst auch eine die ich auch in mein USB 3.0 Gehäuse einbauen könnte um den Unterschied zum OCZ modell zu testen.

Vergleiche mit USB 2.0 Platten mit und ohne SSD wären ebenfalls kein Problem.


----------



## stadler5 (11. September 2010)

Hallo,


bewerbe mich für diesen Test, und da ich alle Anforderungen erfülle, wäre ich die Beste Wahl für euch.


----------



## timee95 (11. September 2010)

Dann will ich mich auch einmal bewerben.
Ich bin 15 Jahre alt, schraube seit 2 Jahren regelmäßig an Computern herum und habe dementsprechend Ahnung davon. Excel und Word beherrsche ich und meine Schreibe ist denke ich auch ganz ok.
USB 3.0 Schnittstellen sind am Crosshair IV Formula, dass von einem Phenom II X6 und einer HD4870 befeuert wird (weitere Hardware siehe Signatur).
Vergleichen würde ich USB 3.0 vs. USB 2.0 mit einer SSD und einer HDD (WD Caviar blue) und SSD vs. HDD intern, jeweils Geschwindigkeit und Kompatibilität. Des weiteren beschäftige ich mich mit der Mobilität der SSD im Gehäuse und der Handhabung.
Ich denke ich bin der Richtige für diesen Test, da ich über alle Voraussetzungen verfüge udn da es mein erstes Rewiev ist mit entsprechendem Elan an die Sache heran gehen werde.  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tim


----------



## Ben2678 (11. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,

als aufmerksamer Leser der PCGH (die Test´s der Hardware interessieren mich am meisten)
würde ich gerne einmal in eure "Fußstapfen" treten.
Die nötige Hardware zum Testen ist vorhanden. (1156er System mit i7-860)

Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit diese SSD mit meiner eigenen SuperTalent GX zu vergleichen.
Ein Board mit USB 3.0 Anschluss ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Die benötigte Kamera für gute Bilder besitze ich ebenfalls.
Um die Schreibe kümmert sich zur Korrektur meine bessere Hälfte. 

Gruß


----------



## Boehrsi (11. September 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich würde mich gerne zum Tester für OCZ Enyo anmelden. Ich hoffe an dieser Stelle auf keine negative Grundeinstellung, da dieser Beitrag mein Erster in diesem Forum ist.

*Warum sollte ich Tester werden?*


Ich testete bereits verschiedene Hardware und Software in meinem Blog und auch auf anderen Seiten (Test der Sidewinder X4 auf der ESL Seite)
Durch meine Tätigkeit als Blog-Betreiber und in diesem Bereich als Tester, ist mein Schreibstil und meine Ausdrucksweise entsprechend gut
Mein System ist auf dem neusten Stand und wird durch eine ASUS U3S6 USB 3.0 Karte die nötige Kompatibilität für den Test herstellen
Mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflex Kamera kann ich die nötigen Impressionen einfangen und in hoher Qualität online stellen
Als Informatikstudent (ab Oktober im 5. Semester) bringe ich das Soft- und Hardware Wissen mit welches für diesen Test im groben vorhanden sein sollte mit. Außerdem stelle ich seit längerer Zeit Computer für mich und Freunde / Bekannte zusammen, montiere diese und setze sie auf
Ich betreibe eine Firma im Bereich Web-Development und bin in diesem Zuge sehr gut mit HTML und CSS vertraut, um das Review vielleicht auf über die Grenzen des BB-Codes hinaus zu gestalten.
*Wir würde der Test aussehen?*


Allgemeine Vorstellung der Festplatte
Allgemeine Einleitung in die Techniken USB 3.0 und SSD (kurz und knapp um für ein allgemeines Verständnis zu sorgen)
Bewertung des Gehäuses und des allgemein Layouts
Lautstärke Bewertung (allgemeine Bewertung in Form von "hörbar während des Nutzens", keine genauen dB Werte)
Darstellung der diversen Werte mit verschiedenen HD Tools (HD Tune und ähnliche)
Vergleich zwischen der USB 2.0 und 3.0 Leistung der OCZ Enyo
Vergleich zwischen der OCZ Enyo, Western Digital Caviar Black (intern), Seagate Barracuda (intern), Seagate Free Agent Desktop (Extern USB), Seagate Free Agent Desktop (Extern als NAS an einer FRITZBox 7390), 2 GB Trekstor USB Stick, 8 GB Sandisk Cruzer Micro USB Stick
Fazit
Zu den genannten Punkten werden Bilder, Grafiken und ähnliches hinterlegt, insofern sie sich anbieten.

*Mein System*


CPU: Intel Core i7 920
Mainboard: Asus P6TD DELUXE
Ram: 6GB G.Skill (10700)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5870 (Sapphire)
USB 3.0 via ASUS U3S6 USB 3.0 Karte
Weitere Informationen können im Sysprofile eingesehen werden. Außerdem wäre eine Ausdehnung des Tests auf meinen Laptop und mein Netbook möglich, um die Limitierung von USB 2.0 und CPU + Ram besser darstellen zu können.

*Referenzen (Auszug):
*

Boehrsi.net - SideWinder X4 - Review
Sidewinder X4 - Review auf der ESL Seite (leider nur als kurzer Auszug und hinzu wurde mein Beitrag mit dem eines Mittesters vertauscht)
Boehrsi.net - Samsung Galaxy S i9000 - Mein neues Flaggschiff von Samsung
Boehrsi.net - Review - Asus Eee PC 1005PE
Boehrsi.net - Review - a-squared Anti Malware
 Diverse Weitere Referenzen befinden sich auf Boehrsi.net im Hardware oder Software Bereich.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen sollte ich für den Test ausgewählt werden und hoffe so oder so auf einen guten und informativen Test zu diesem Produkt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Boehrsi


----------



## mayo (11. September 2010)

Hallo Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich so gut wie niemals um einen User-Test. Aber für die OCZ Enyo muss es sein! 
Lage will ich hier die Gründe nicht erläutern und werde deshalb euch nur einige Stichpunkte nennen, die mich zum geeignetem Tester machen.

Datensicherung sollte keine Biblische Angelegenheit sein, wie jetzt per USB 2.0 (Maxtor 1TB)
Ich habe ca. 3000 selbst geschossene Bilder in verschiedenen Formaten die archiviert werden müssen
etliche eigene Aufnahmen, Musik und Video
muss ständig Bilder von Kameras Video/DSLR auf den Rechner sichern auch von Unterwegs
Bilder können mit einer D60, D90 oder aber auch mit einer D700 gemacht werden
Ich werde in 6 Wochen Papa, da kommen noch mehr Bilder hinzu
Außerdem erfülle ich die von Euch genannten Anforderungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
mayo


----------



## Beerbelly (12. September 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test über die SSD OCZ Enyo.

Die Möglichkeiten das Gerät zu testen liegen vor (Notebook/Desktop - Windows 7 64bit/Linux 64bit)

Ansonsten erfülle ich auch die oben genannten Forderungen. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - nehmt mich, oder jemand anderen.


----------



## zcei (12. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes Team von PCGamesHardware,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo.
*
Warum ich?*
Das Thema SSD reizt mich schon lange, ich habe mich viel informiert und denke, dass ich somit einen gelungenen Test schaffen werde!
Eine ordentliche Schreibe ist natürlich Voraussetzung und das ist bei mir erfüllt! Überzeugen können Sie sich ja zum einen an dieser Bewerbung hier, zum anderen auch an meinem GamesCom-Tagebuch, welches hier zu finden ist.

*Wie wird das im Endeffekt aussehen?*
Selbstverständlich wird das äußere Erscheinungsbild festgehalten werden, dazu bediene ich mich einer Canon EOS 500D, wodurch eine hohe Bildqualität gesichert sein sollte!

*Wie würde ich bei den Tests vorgehen?*
Natürlich habe ich eine Festplatte, wer auch nicht!? Diese HDD ist ein Mainstream-Exemplar, das viele besitzen dürften, die nicht auf die letzten MB/s aus sind, sondern gerne ein gutes P/L Verhältnis haben.
Eine Seagate Barracuda wird dieses Vergleichsexemplar sein.

Damit sollte anschaulich gezeigt werden können, wie sich eine SSD gegen eine HDD durchsetzt.

Datenpakete unterschiedlichster Größe werden verschoben werden, gelöscht, direkt auf der Platte bearbeitet usw. Eben das gesamte Repertoir, was bei Festplattentest angebracht ist.
Neben diesen "Alltags-Tests" wird es natürlich auch die fordernden Synthetiktests geben, die mit den gleichen Einstellungen mit HDD und SSD durchlaufen werden.
Ebenfalls werden Alltagsdinge wie Ladezeiten in Spielen berücksichtigt werden, dafür werde ich noch die Ladezeitenlastigsten Games raussuchen, die ich zu bieten habe.
Auch die TRIM-Funktion wird nicht vernachlässigt werden.

Damit keine unnötige Leistung eingebußt wird, steht mit dem Crosshair IV Formula natürlich ein USB3-Mainboard zur Verfügung.
Trotzdem wird natürlich die Leistungseinbuße bei USB2.0 getestet.

Als kleines Schmankerl würde ich noch die Leistung Extern <-> Intern vergleichen, wozu ich die SSD ausbauen und intern als SATA 3GB/s und 6GB/s (wenn möglich) laufen lasse.

Alle Resultate werden natürlich in anschauliche Balkendiagramme verpackt und mit gut verständlichem Fließtext garniert.

Ich hoffe sehr, diese externe SSD testen zu können.
Mit freundlichem Gruß,
zcei


----------



## doNmartinez (12. September 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Die Anforderungen für den Test erfülle ich alle. Da ich als Student und Freizeit-PC-Doktor sehr oft auf externe Festplatten und mobile Datenträger angewiesen bin, würde ich mich schon sehr freuen eine neue Generation an mobilen Datenträgern testen zu dürfen. Besonders interessiert mich der Unterschied, mechanische gegen SSD und USB 2.0 gegen 3.0.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben. Warum machen ich das? Ich interesiere mich schon länger für das Thema Speichermedien und würde die OCZ Enyo gerne mal genauer unter die PCGHX-Lupe nehmen. Ich hatte schon eine Vielzahl von Festplatten etc. in der Hand, aber keine konnte micht total begeistern.
Oft ist es doch so, dass man bei eine Kumpel ist und dieser super Musik oder einen Film auf dem Computer hat den man gerne auch haben möchte. Auf einem USB-Stick ist nicht genug Platz und bei einer normale externe Festplatte dauert es ewig. Vor diesem Problem stehen ich des öftern und da ist die OCZ Enyo der ideale Weggefährte. Ich würde mich sehr freuen prüfen zu dürfen, ob man mit der OCZ Enyo diese Probleme nicht mehr hat. SSD und USB 3.0 sind ja schöne Schlagwörter, aber taugen sie im Alltag auch was? Dieses würde ich in meinem Test wiefolgt herrausfinden:

*Einleitung (inkl. Danksagung)

Menü (interaktiv)

Verpackung / Lieferumfang

Erste Impressionen

Messungen (lasst euch überraschen )

Fazit

Links*

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir die Chance und das Vertrauen für diesen Test anvertrauen würdet.

PS: Weite Reviews von mir sind in meinem Blog zu finden.

MFG


----------



## YankeeF (12. September 2010)

Hi,

würde auch gerne die USB 3.0 SSD Testen.

Aktuell habe ich eine Intel SSD als Sytemplatte, nachdem ich mit SuperTalent und Indilinx schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (SSD ist nach 3 Wochen ausgefallen).

Über ein Mainboard mit USB 3.0 verfüge ich auch (Gigabyte P55A-UD4).

Was ich machen würde:

- Geschwindigkeitstests mit diversen Benchmarktools
- Vergleich mit einer eSata und 2,5" USB 2.0 Platte, sowie der Intel SSD
- Fotos vom inneren machen
- Windows + Spiele installieren und schauen wie sich das ganze am USB 3.0 Port anfühlt
- schauen ob es Probleme mit dem neuen NEC Treiber gibt
- und diverse andere Sachen die mir dann noch einfallen 

Die gestellten Anforderungen aus dem ersten Beitrag erfülle ich alle bzw. werde ich erfüllen!

Schönen Sonntag

P.S.: Falls weitere Informationen zum System benötigt werden, einfach eine Zeile tiefer schauen


----------



## Hardrunner (12. September 2010)

*Hallo liebe PCGH(X)-Redakteure,*

ich würde mich gerne als Tester für die SSD Enyo von OCZ anmelden. 
Da ich derzeit ein neues System aufbaue, bietet sich für mich hiermit die ausgezeichnete Gelegenheit, mir eine Meinung zu SSDs zu bilden.
Bis jetzt setze ich nämlich auf ein RAID-0 Verbund, bestehend aus zwei Seagate Barracudas 7200.11 mit jeweils 500GB Volumen. Dazu habe ich noch eine 1000GB Samsung HD103SJ F3 als Zwischenspeicher für Renderarbeiten und Videobearbeitung und seit einiger Zeit noch eine Samsung SpinPoint F2 mit 1500GB als Datengrab. 
Da ich mit dieser Konfiguration auf eine Lese- und Schreibrate von 100-180MB/Sekunde komme, frage ich mich ob mit einer potenten SSD, in Verbindung mit dem vielgelobten USB 3.0 eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung möglich ist. Zudem ist für mich grade der USB 2.0 ein deutlicher Flaschenhals bei dem Datentransfer auf externe Medien, sodass ich häufig den über eSata die Daten transferiere, wenn möglich..


*Warum sollte ich Tester werden?*


da ich als Schüler eines Gymnasiums in die 13. Klasse gekommen bin, nehme ich an, dass mein Schreibstil und meine Rechtschreibung, ebenso wie Grammatik, für ein ausführliches User-Review mehr als ausreichen


zum Vergleich der SSD verfüge ich über ein schnelles und aufgeräumtes RAID-0 Verbund, sowie zwei weitere Festplatten, die durchaus recht weit verbreitet sind und wohl einen guten Durchschnitt in der SATA2 Klasse bilden


mit Hilfe einer Canon IXUS 200 IS werde ich möglichst viele meiner Eindrücke einfangen, damit sich auch jeder Leser des Reviews ein gutes Bild von der Externen SSD machen kann, da es ja genau um dies bei einem Review geht


als Informatikschüler der 13. Klasse, sowie leidenschaftlicher Hardware-Begeisterter, verfüge ich über ausreichend know-how im Soft- und Hardwarebereich, um die Festplatte bis an ihre Grenzen zu bringen und einen möglichst objekten Test zu vollziehen
*
Wir würde der Test aussehen?*


Allgemeine Grunddaten der SSD


Einleitung in die USB 3.0 und SSD Technik und deren Vorzügen gegenüber von derer von USB 2.0 und HDD


Bewertung der optischen Details und haptischen Beschaffenheit, sowie eine ausführliche Foto-Dokumentation


Anschluss und eventuelles Einrichten der SSD


Darstellung von Benchmarks, wie HDTune und andere Festplatten spezifische Benchmarks, Zugriffszeiten, Ladezeit von Spielen (mit Vergleich USB 2.0 und 3.0) in optisch ansprechenden Tabellen (Enyo gegen RAID-0 und Single-HDD, auch externer USB 2.0 HDD, 4GB Marken-USB 2.0 Stick, evtl. auch ein USB 3.0 Stick)


Auswertung der Ergebnisse, sowie Vergleich der Leistung mit dem RAID-0 Verbund und den beiden einzelnen Festplatten


Fazit


*Mein 1. System*



CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q6600


Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro


Ram: 4GB OCZ Reaper (PC8500)


Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5850


USB 3.0 via Sharkoon USB 3.0 Host Controller Card
 
*2. System, wird gerade zusammengestellt:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T


Mainboard: ASUS M4A87TD Evo (vorraussichtlich)


Ram: 4GB 1600MHz


Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5850


USB 3.0 via Mainboard, zudem via Sharkoon USB 3.0 Host Controller Card

*3.System (sollte ich ebenfalls für den Test des Intel Core i7-875K ausgesucht werden )

*

Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D-E (vorraussichtlich)


CPU: Intel Core i7-875K


Ram: 4-6GB 1600MHz


 Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5850


 USB 3.0 via Mainboard, zudem via Sharkoon USB 3.0 Host Controller Card

Zudem habe ich in der vergangenen Woche meine erste User-News verfasst, in der man sich auch davon überzeugen kann, dass ich kein Grammatik- und Rechtschreib-Barbar bin 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für den Test ausgewählt werden würde und bin sicher, dass sollte dem so sein, ich einen ausführlichen und informativen Lesertest schreiben und hier veröffentlichen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hardrunner

(anbei nur ein kleiner Beweis, dass ich sowas wie Diagramme auch erstellen kann, für das Review würde ich mir dann natürlich auch ausreichend Zeit nehmen diese so anschaulich wie möglich zu machen)


----------



## serafen (13. September 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, liebe PCGHX-Community,
insbesondere natürlich an die Redaktion ... 

Obwohl ich nocht nicht allzu lange auf diesem Forum aktiv bin, habe ich schon einige interessante und informative Lesertests respektive deren Ausschreibungen vernehmen dürfen 
- allerdings hat mich noch keiner so interessiert wie der aktuelle, rund um die *externe SSD-Speicherlösung OCZ Enyo.*

Seit geraumer Zeit trage ich nun schon den Gedanken mit mir herum, unbedingt auf den SSD-Zug mit aufspringen zu wollen, fand jedoch irgendwie nie den richtigen Zeitpunkt: 
einerseits schrien die übrigen (betagten) Komponenten nach Ersatz, andererseits liefert meine aktuelle SATA3-HDD (WD1002FAEX) durchaus genügend Performance.
Zudem benötige ich regelmäßig potente externe Speicherlösungen, was etwaige Kaufentscheidungen nicht minder einfach erscheinen lassen ...

Die OCZ Enyo hingegen vereint, nach allen mir vorliegenden Informationen, prinzipiell alle für mich ausschlaggebenden Gesichtspunkte, als da wären Performance, Alltagstauglichkeit 
(Kompaktheit), Zuverlässigkeit (was zu beweisen wäre) sowie Design (absoluter Aluminium-Liebhaber & Lian Li-Fan).

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt halte ich viel davon, ein starres Testschema festzulegen, in jedem Falle spielten bei meiner Betrachtung ein:



Einführung und Vorbemerkungen zum Produkt
favorisierte Zielgruppe und Einsatzfeld(er)?
erste Eindrücke & Lieferumfang (Erwartungen?)
Inbetriebnahme
Performance (USB 2.0/3.0 vs. Serial ATA III/WD1002FAEX)
Eindrücke im täglichen Gebrauch
Highlights & Negatives
Kosten-/Nutzen-Analyse
Wünsche, Anregungen & Verbesserungen
Fazit & ergänzende Bemerkungen

Etwaige Änderungen natürlich vorbehalten.

Ob meine Schreibe gefällt, nun, das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen; gleichwohl ist es mir in die Wiege gelegt worden, flüssig, abwechslungsreich sowie unterhaltsam
- selbst komplizierte Sachverhalte - einfach und verständlich zu erklären.

Nach einer ersten Ausbildung im öffentlichen Dienst, habe ich später eine zweite, zum IT-Systemkaufmann, durchlaufen; ein gewisser Background ist also vorhanden ... 
Erfahrung im Verfassen aussagekräftiger Bewertungen bzw. Reviews für Produkte aus dem IT-Bereich sowie der Unterhaltungselektronik, habe ich bereits bei CHIP Online 
unter Beweis gestellt (396 an der Zahl).

Auf Grund mangelnden Niveaus sowie teils indiskutabler Qualität vieler abgegebener User-Meinungen, verbunden mit fehlendem Willen dem entgegen zu wirken, habe ich mich von dort 
zurückgezogen und auf Entfernung meiner Beiträge bestehen müssen (im Hinblick auf das UrhG). Sofern ein kleines Exposé eurerseits gewünscht sein sollte, übersende ich das auf Anfrage
gerne (alle Beiträge natürlich gespeichert).

Somit suche ich u. a. ein neue Betätigungsfeld, auf welchem ich mich AUSTOBEN darf *- mit etwas Glück, vielleicht sogar beim Lesertest zum OCZ Enyo!*

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, redaktionsseitig Anklang zu finden, denn solchen Herausforderungen stellt Mann sich doch gerne ... 

* Natürlich drücke ich auch allen anderen Usern kräftig die Daumen!*

Grüßle aus NRW!


*P.S.:* Fast hätte ich es ganz vergessen, hardwareseitig sind dank *nativem USB 3.0-Support und SATA III* des bewährten 890GX/SB850-Chipsatzgespanns (MSI 890GXM-G65) natürlich 
beste Voraussetzungen zum Austesten der USB 3.0-Performance gegeben; wie eingangs erwähnt, dem gegenüber steht u. a. die SATA-III-Leistung der WD1002FAEX. *

Übrige Systemkonfiguration: siehe Userprofil.*


----------



## dj*viper (13. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team,

würde die SSD auch gerne testen. Ich habe das Asus P7P55D-E mit USB 3.0 und eine Corsair F60 und eine Samsung F3 1TB als vergleich.
Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen 

LG djviper


----------



## unterseebotski (13. September 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich auch einfach mal als Tester, habe mich eh schon gefragt, wann es die erste externe SSD gibt.
Ich transportiere täglich größere Dateien von A nach B und C - bisher auf einer 2,5" externen HDD (250 GB, WD Scorpion) - auch auf verschiedene Systeme (verschiedene Intel PC, Mac).
Mit USB 3.0 kann ich zwar nicht dienen, ich würde der SSD aber auch mechanisch etwas auf den Zahn fühlen, denn einen oder mehrere Stürze auf den Boden sollte sie schon aushalten.  
Ich würde die SSD dann auch mit ein paar Portable Apps quälen, besonders interessant für mich, ob der Programmstart von der externen SSD wesentlich schneller läuft als von einer internen HDD.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich den Test machen dürfte.


----------



## Smokey Skull (13. September 2010)

Hallo,

würde mich auch gern als Tester bewerben. Da ich sehr oft Daten transportiere, (aktuell auf einer 2,5" HDD von Samsung) bin ich natürlich sehr daran interessiert, wie man das schneller gestalten könnte. USB Sticks sind mittlerweile zu klein und zu langsam, deswegen nutze ich auch im Freundeskreis überwiegend externe SSD's/HDD's.
Auch sind wir in unserem Verein Multimediale Jugendarbeit Sachsen e.V. immer an neuen Sachen interessiert, womit wir zb unsere Gäste auf unseren LAN's erfreuen oder in unserem Forum zur Diskussion anregen können.
Mein Test würde natürlich sehr gewissenhaft ausfallen, da ich einen "Hardwarefimmel" hab... 
Im Anschluß mein System:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,6Ghz/untervoltet -> Noctua NH-D14
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
G.Skill 4 GB DDR3-1600eco Kit @ 1800mhz
PALIT DUAL SONIC 4870 1gb DDR5 vram
2x ST UD SSD 64Gb / 4,5Tb HDD (Samsung/WD)

Würde mich freuen als Tester dazu zu gehören.

mfG Smokey Skull


----------



## FooBar (13. September 2010)

*Die  Bewerbungsphase  läuft eine Woche lang, also bis zum 14.9.2010  und endet um punkt  18:00 Uhr (MESZ).*[/QUOTE]

Hallo PCGH

Würde gerne den Test machen, dann hätte ich endlich einen Grund mir einen USB 3.0 Controller zuzulegen 

Zu mir:
- 27 Jahre alt
- Habe Uni Abschlüsse sowohl in Informatik als auch in einem geisteswissenschaflichen Fach (kann also auch schreiben).
- Privat und beruflich mache ich (sehr) viel mit PC Hardware.


----------



## cuco (13. September 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test der OCZ Enyo USB3.0 SSD bewerben.
Momentan setze ich noch auf eine 320GB Hitachi 2,5" 5400U/Min in einem Icy Box Gehäuse mit eSata und USB2.0 Anschluss.
Diese wird hauptsächlich per eSata am Notebook oder am Server über eine 3,5" eSata Docking befüllt.

Die Tests würden auf folgender Hardware ablaufen:

Acer Aspire Ethos
- Core i7 720QM
- 16GB DDR3 1333MHz
- Intel SSD G2 160GB
- Seagate Momentus 7200.4 500GB
- eSata
- Win 7 x64 HP

Server:
- Intel Xeon L3426
- Supermicro  X8SI6-F
- Controller: LSI 2008 SAS2 / SATAIII
                   Intel  RS2BL080
                   ICH10R
- 4 Seagate Savvio 15k.2 150GB @Raid0
- 2 WD Caviar Black WD2001FASS
- 4 WD Caviar Black WD1001FALS
- 1 WD Caviar Black WD1002FAEX
- ASUS U3S6 über PCIe2.0 x4
- eSata
- Windows Home Server (Server 2003 x86)
- MS Server 2008@VM

Mit dieser Hardware und deren Kombinationen würde der Test an der SSD durchgeführt.
Ausführliche Vergleiche würden in entsprechenden Schaubildern aufbereitet werden. Als abschließender Student des Maschinenbaus sollte dies kein Problem darstellen.

Würde mich über eine PN von euch freuen.

Grüße cuco


----------



## Nightspider (13. September 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch als Tester des OCZ Enyo.

Mein System besitzt eine USB3.0 Steckkarte womit ich die volle Leistung der SSD testen könnte.

Vergleichen könnte ich die SSD mit einem USB 3.0 USB Stick von SuperTalent, USB2.0 USB-Sticks von Corsair und SanDisk sowie mit einer externen eSATA sowie USB2.0 Festplatte.

Dokumentiert wird dies mit Fotos meiner Canon Spiegelreflexkamera EOS D1000.

Desweiteren würde ich in meinem Test eingehen auf:

-Geschwindigkeit,
-Verarbeitung,
-Lautstärke,
-Gewicht,
-mobilität, der einzelnen Probanten.

Meine Systemdaten:
-Core i7 920 @ 4,2 Ghz
-GeForce 8800gt (Zwischenlösung)
-6 GB DDR3 RAM
-Acer USB 3.0 Steckkarte

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Nightspider


----------



## Steff456 (13. September 2010)

*Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team,*


hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest zur *OCZ Enyo.
*Da ich den Markt der Flash-Speicherlösungen mit regem Interesse beobachte, kommt dieses Testangebot gerade zur richtigen Zeit.

Derzeit muss ich mit diversen externen Festplatten vorlieb nehmen, die in ihrer Geschwindigkeit vom USB 2.0 Interface gebremst werden.
Da ich oft Daten zwischen meinen zwei PCs austauschen muss, interessiert mich die praktische Anwendung einer *SSD als externe Speicherlösung* sehr. 

In meinem Hauptsystem habe ich derzeit eine 64GB SSD von Samsung im Einsatz, welche als Systemplatte fungiert. 
Des Weiteren befindet sich eine Samsung F3 mit 1TB als Datenfestplatte in meinem hauptsächlich genutzten Computer.
Da ich meine SSD bereits seit _Oktober_ letzten Jahres besitze, kenne ich mich mit diesem faszinierenden Speichermedium bereits aus und kann hoffentlich einen guten und ansprechenden Lesertest abliefern. Fotos können selbstverständlich auch gemacht werden.


*Bei einem Test würde ich auf folgende Punkte eingehen:*



Meine Erwartungen an die SSD


Spezifikationen


Design


Synthetische Benchmarks: (ATTO, HDTune)


Übertragungsraten im externen sowie internen Einsatz (ATTO, HD Tune) mit Vergleich zu meiner internen Samsung SSD, meiner Datenfestplatte und einem Kingston DataTraveler mit 16GB


Zugriffszeiten (HD Tune) inkl. Vergleich


Übertragungsraten bei USB 2.0 im Vergleich zu USB 3.0


Anwendungstests (jeweils intern sowie extern)
lllllllllllllll- Start von x Programmen gleichzeitig im Vergleich zu meiner SSD 
lllllllllllllll- Automatisierte Windows Installation vom USB Stick aus
lllllllllllllll- Kopieren eines Windows Images plattenintern​

Test an einem langsamen PC (Einfluss der CPU Leistung)


 Transferraten über LAN von SSD zu SSD


Stromverbrauch
 lllllllllllllll- Kann man die SSD an dem USB Anschluss einer Fritzbox betreiben?


Gesamteindruck


(Kauf)Empfehlung
 lllllllllllllll- USB 3.0 und SSD = perfekte Kombination ?


*Testsystem 1:*

_siehe Signatur_
USB 3.0 durch ASUS U3S6 Erweiterungskarte


*Testsystem 2:*

Intel Core2Duo E6550
Asus P5G41C-M LX mATX
2GB DDR2-800 
Geforce 8600GT
Samsung F3 mit 1TB
USB 3.0 durch ASUS U3S6 Erweiterungskarte

_Als Betriebssystem verwende ich immer Windows 7 in der 64-Bit Version._


*Persönliche Dinge:*

Ich besuche zur Zeit die 13. Klasse und aus diesem Grund kann man davon ausgehen, dass mein Schreibstil und meine Rechtschreibung korrekt und ansprechend sind.
Des Weiteren habe ich bereits zwei Berichte zur GamesCom (1 2) und einen zur Cebit (1) hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

_Ich würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen_

Vielen Dank
Steff456


----------



## Berli_37 (13. September 2010)

Hallo, auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben!

Erstmal mein System:

ASUS P6X58D Premium (USB 3.0)
Intel Core i7 920 @ 4GHZ
12 GB Corsair Dominator DDR3
Samsung SSD & Spinpoint F3

Testen würde ich die SSD in verschiedenen Alltagssituationen, wie z.B.:

     - Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit bei großen Dateien
     - Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit bei vielen kleinen Dateien
     - Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit
     - Ladezeiten bei Spielen
     - Windows Bootgeschwindigkeit
     - Diverse Benchmarks

Alle diese Werte vergleichen mit meiner vorhandenen Samsung SSD und der Samsung Spinpoint F3 und in übersichtlicher Form präsentieren (ggf. Excel)

Zum Testen stehen mir als Microsoft TechNet Abonnent alle Windows-Betriebssysteme zur Verfügung. Eine ordentliche Digital-Kamera habe ich auch.

Und wie OCZ selbst sagt, habe ich auch genau das richtige Mainboard in meinem PC 

          "We recommend the Gigabyte
           890FXA-UD7 or *ASUS P6X58D*
*Premium* for their exceptional
           USB 3.0 support"

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Wahl auf mich fiele


----------



## Hakenden (13. September 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den LeserTest der OCZ Enyo SSD.

Der Test bei mir sieht wie folgt aus :

Danksagung

Impressionen

Technische Daten

Benchmarks mit Vergleich anderer Festplatte bzw USB Sticks

Fazit

Verfügbarkeit --- >> Link


Mein System: Intel Core I5 750 
                      Gigabyte P55A UD5
                      G.E.I.L Ultra DDR3 1600 CL7
                      HD 5850

Ich würde mich freuen diesen Test schreiben zu dürfen.

MFG

Hakenden


----------



## xTc (13. September 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

kurz vor Ablauf der Bewerbungsphase möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo bewerben.

Die von euch gefoderten Bedingungen werden natürlich alle erfüllt. Eine ordentliche "Schreibe", sowie Kamera für Foto's ist vorhanden. In meinem Blog findet Ihr eine Auflistung von Tests, die ich hier im Forum bereits veröffentlicht habe.

Die OCZ Enyo müsste sich in den Tests an einem USB 2.0 & 3.0 beweisen und zeigen, wie viel Leistung sie an den einzelnen Anschlüssen bringt. Weiterhin würde ich die SSD als primäre Platte für das OS nutzen: Ist es möglich, dank USB 3.0 das OS auf eine "externe" Platte auszulagern?
Weiterhin muss sich die OCZ Enyo in praxisnahmen Tests (Read & Write / Zugriff), sowie synthetischen Benchmarks beweisen. Falls es möglich ist, die SSD aus dem Gehäuse zu "befreien" würde ich sie auch direkt an einem Sata-Anschluss testen wollen, um zu prüfen wie viel Leistung durch USB 3.0 verloren gehen. Alternative Datenträger (USB-Stick, SDD, HDD, Hybrid-HDD) stehen zum Vergleich zur Verfügung. Ein USB 3.0 Mainboard ist natürlich auch mit von der Partie. Natürlich wird auch die Qualtität(Verarbeitung, anfälligkeit auf Kratzer, Optik/Haptik) und der Lieferumfang (Kabel, Schutzhülle für die externe, Anleitung, Backupsoftware) des Produktes ordentlich untersucht. 

Die Ergebnisse werden natürlich ordentlich in Text, Bildern und Diagrammen ordentlich festgehalten.


Ich würde mich freuen, die SSD für die Community testen zu dürfen. Möge der Beste ausgewählt werden und sich an dem feinen Stück Technik erfreuen.  


MFG


----------



## Acid (13. September 2010)

*Hallo liebes PCGH- Team,*

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne als Lesertester für die OCZ Enyo bewerben.

*Mein Testsystem sieht wie folgt aus:*

*Haupt Rechner:*

Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Arbeitsspeicher: Mushkin DDR3 1600MHZ
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 5870
Festplatte: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit jeweils 1TB Speicherkapazität

Netbook: Medion Akoya E1222

Der Test würde bei mir folgendermaßen aussehen:

Ich würde mit unterschiedlichen Programmen wie z.B. HD Tune, CrystalDiskMark, AS SSD Benchmark die Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit messen, und tabellarisch festhalten. Auch würde ich einen Mittelwert ermitteln. Diverse USB Sticks würde ich auch in den Benchmark mit einbeziehen.

Desweiteren würde ich sie als Systemplatte benutzen, um die Bootzeiten und Ladezeiten bei Programmen mit meiner aktuellen Spinpoint F3 zu vergleichen. 

Eine Tabelle mit der Verschiebung von kleineren und größeren Dateien, würde ich ebenfalls mit einbeziehen um zu sehen, ob sie auch bei mehreren kleinen Dateien auf eine ordentliche Geschwindigkeit kommt.

Fotos sollte ich auf jedenfall auch qualitativ hochwertige hinbekommen.

Die Größte Besonderheit an meinem Test, wäre warscheinlich ein *Video*, worin ich die SSD kurz beschreiben würde, einige Testdaten einfügen und mit Fazit schließlich dem Test beifügen würde.

Abschließend möchte ich sagen, dass ich wirklich sehr erfreut wäre als Tester auserwählt zu werden, und mir wirklich sehr viel Zeit nehmen würde, um eure Erwartungen an den Test zu erfüllen.


Gruß Andy


----------



## Kaspar (14. September 2010)

Guten Tag Liebes PCGH-X Team.

Ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo da ich schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer schnellen Externen Festplatte bin.

Den Test würde ich wie folgt gliedern:
1. Einleitung - erster Eindruck
2. Daten und Lieferumfang
3. Erste Inbetriebnahme
4. Benchmarks
5. Test als Systemplatte
6. Fazit

Bei den Benchmarks werde ich die SSD mit folgenden Datenträgern vergleichen.
- Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB
- Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
- OCZ Onyx 32GB
- OCZ Onyx 64GB
- Hama Usb-Stick 8GB USB 2.0
- Medion 500GB Externe Festplatte USB 2.0

Im Test als Systemplatte werde ich die Boot und Lade Zeiten mit den der OCZ Onyx 32GB und der   Samsung F3 vergleichen.

Zum Testen stehen mir Folgende Systeme zur Verfügung:
System 1:
CPU: AMD Phenom II 955BE @ 3,8 Ghz @ 1,40V
RAM: 8GB OCZ 1333 DDR3 7-7-7-20
MB: ASRock 890GX Extreme3
GraKas: 3x Sapphire HD5770 1GB
NT: Cougar SX S700

System 2:
CPU: AMD Sempron 140 @ 3,0Ghz
RAM: 2GB Mushkin DDR2 800 5-5-5-15
MB: MSI K9A2 Platinum
GraKa: Nvidia Geforce 7900GS
NT: Cooler Master 600M

Wenn ich die Platte zum Testen bekommen sollte werde ich alle Tests und Benchmarks in beiden Systemen durch führen.

Liebe Grüße Kaspar

PS: eure Anforderungen erfülle ich auch.


----------



## Garnorh198 (14. September 2010)

Hallo, PCGHX-Team.

Nach langem Zögern habe ich beschlossen, mich auch für den Test der OCZ Enyo zu bewerben. 
Über den Testablauf habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht; allerdings liegt meine Hauptbetrachtung eher in Richtung der praktischen Anwendung. Klar, werden zum Anfang auch ein paar Benchmarks erstellt, alleine schon wegen der Vollständigkeit. Aber der eigentliche Testparcour wird in der täglichen Anwendungen liegen. Wie oft kopiert man schon seine 5000 Urlaubsbilder von einer Platte auf die andere? Wie oft erstellt man ein Image? Aber ... wie sehr kann der Einsatz einer SSD im Gegensatz zur einer herkömmlichen mechanischen Festplatte den Arbeitsalltag beeinflussen? Spürt man einen Unterschied bei der ständigen Arbeit mit den verschiedensten Programmen? Hat die Geschwindigkeit Einfluss auf die Schnelligkeit der Arbeit einer CPU, zum Beispiel bei der Videokodierung oder Rendering? Theoretisch nicht - aber wer weiss???
Gerade den letzten Punkt würde ich auch an einem alten PC durchführen, wo man vielleicht eher einen Unterschied merken könnte.
Der ganze Testaufbau wäre natürlich übersichtlich gegliedert, in einer logischen Reihenfolge strukturiert - und hoffentlich für alle verständlich formuliert.

Soweit erstmal. Ich würde mich freuen, positiv von Euch zu hören.

Viele Grüsse     Thomas


----------



## cfos242 (14. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Redis,

auch ich möchte mich für den Test der OCZ Enyo bewerben.
Eine ordentliche Schreibe kann ich liefern, ebenso wie (gute) Fotos.
Euren Anforderungen sollte ich entsprechen.

Das Laufwerk würde ich an mehreren Systemen testen:


an meinem Hauptsystem (siehe Signatur)  inkl. USB 3Erweiterung (PCI Karte)
an meinem "Server"
HTPC (derzeit noch kein Sysprofil online, da noch im Aufbau)
sowie an meiner Fritz!Box 7270 als NAS
Laptop meiner Frau
Neben den "normalen" Tests wie z.B. AS SSD Benchmark würde ich alltägliche Vorgänge testen: Kopieren und Verschieben von Ordnern mit vielen (kleinen Dateien, wie z.B. Bilder), komplette Archive und grosse Dateien wie z.B. Images, Backups direkt auf das Laufwerk (die integrierte Backup-Funktion von Windows 7 und Acronis True Image). 
Hinzu würde ich das Laufwerk gerne mit USB 2.0 und USB 3.0 in Vergleich ziehen.

Ich würde mich freuen der "Auserwählte" zu sein.


----------



## FloTalon (14. September 2010)

*Bewerbung zum Lesertest: OCZ Enyo (128 GB portable USB-3.0-SSD)*

Hallo hallo und beste Grüße an das PCGH Team,

da ihr euren zahlreichen Lesern erneut die Chance gebt, an einem Lesertest teilzunehmen, möchte ich auch meine Chance nutzen, mich zu bewerben.

Im nachfolgenden Abschnitt stelle ich euch daher eine erdachte Testgliederung vor, die ich für den Test der OCZ Enyo nutzen würde, um selbige auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.  

*Gliederungsverzeichnis:*

*1. Danksagungen*
Gehen in diesem Fall an PCGH und wieder einmal an den Testsponsor Caseking, die den Lesertest erst ermöglichen.

*2. Einleitung*
Einleitende Worte zum bevorstehenden Test der OCZ Enyo.

*3. Technische Daten*
Vorstellung des Produkts: portable USB-3.0-SSD mit 128 GByte „OCZ Enyo“
Dieser Punkt enthält eine Produktbeschreibung von Caseking und des Herstellers und wird die technischen Daten der ENYO wiedergeben. 

*4. Erste Impressionen*
Was ist im Lieferumfang enthalten, wie schaut die Verpackung aus, gibt es ein Handbuch, was für Informationen und Zubehör erwartet einen?

*5. Haptische Wahrnehmung und Design*
Hier wird die ENYO einem optischen und haptischen Test unterzogen,
Wie wirken die Materialien, wie steht es mit dem Aussehen der SSD, welche Besonderheiten sind zu erkennen. Wirkt das Gehäuse solide, oder gibt es wackelige/ instabile Stellen?

Dazu natürlich Detailfotos von allen Seiten.

*6. Betrieb und Test*
Zum Leistungsvergleich werden folgende Produkte herhalten müssen:
1x USB 2.0 Corsair Voyager Stick
1x USB 2.0 Corsair GT Stick
1x USB 3.0 Super Talent Stick
1x USB 2.0 / eSata2  3,5” Externe Festplatte

Test wird einmal über Typhoon SuperSpeed PCIe ExpressCard USB 3.0 I-700 Steckkarte vollzogen, um die Geschwindigkeit unter USB 3.0 zu ermitteln und zum anderen natürlich auch an den USB 2.0 Anschlüssen des Mainboards.
Gespannt bin ich, wie viel Leistung die ENYO aus dem alten 2.0 Faktor ziehen kann. Da wurde ich bereits von dem USB 3.0 Super Talent Stick überrascht. Da sind die Lesegeschwindigkeit unter USB 2.0 schon enorm. 

Optional gibt es noch einen Test an meinem etwas betagten ACER Notebook. Interessant könnte dabei die schwache CPU Power sein, die die Leistungsdaten beeinflussen könnte.

Die Tests würden daher beinhalten:
-Zugriffszeiten mit HD Tune gemessen und Vergleich mit den oben genannten Produkten.
-Übertragungsraten bei USB 2.0 im Vergleich zu USB 3.0
-Dauer einer Windows Installation
-Zudem hab ich noch nichts gehört, ob die Platte netzwerkfähig ist. Daher möchte ich auch gerne versuchen die ENYO dazu zu überreden
-Temperaturentwicklung.

*7. Qualitätseindruck während des Tests*
Auffälligkeiten aller Art

*8. Fazit *
Was war positiv, was ist kritisch zu vermerken?


Abschließende Bemerkung
Ich habe bereits mehrere Testberichte verfasst. Der Test zur Roccat Kone Rev. 1 ist noch hier online abrufbar: http://www.tmnforever.de/atteam


Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich mit den Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden bin und alle Voraussetzungen erfülle.

Es wäre mir eine große Ehre die SSD testen zu dürfen

Liebe Grüße aus dem Lipperland
Euer
Florian


----------



## Sterni75 (14. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team


Hiermit Würde Ich mich auch gerne für den Lesertest: OCZ Enyo (128 GB portable USB-3.0-SSD) Bewerben!

Ich  würde Mich sehr Geehrt fühlen wenn Ihr mir Die Möglichkeit geben würdet auf Diesen Lesertest, da mich das Thema SSD sehr interessiert und Ich Gerne testen würde was für Vorteile SSD´s gegenüber Normale HDD´s bringen, genauso USB 2 und USB 3 einen Vergleich Unterziehen würde um den Unterschied zwischen Leserate /Schreibleistung und  Zugriffszeiten zu Vergleichen!

Natürlich nehme Ich auch die Verarbeitungsqualität unter der Lupe und Würde Verschiedene Benchmarks Durchlaufen Lassen! 


Mein System:

Mainboard :         * MSI 790FX-GD 70*
Prozessor:           *AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*
Arbeitsspeicher :   *Corsair Dominator GT 2x2 GB 1600 *
Grafikkarte :         *Gainward GTX 275*
Festplatte :          *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB / Samsung SpinPoint F1    320GB 
und 1TB Externe USB 2 Festplatte*
USB 3 :	       *MSI Star-USB3 PCI Express 1x Karte*


mit den Teilnahmebedingungen bin Ich einverstanden und Ich Denke das Ich alle Voraussetzungen erfülle.


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Sterni75


----------



## Naut (14. September 2010)

Guten Tag PCGH,

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo

Ich bin praktisch jeden Tag auf eurer Homepage um mir dort die neusten Infos zu holen.
Alles was, mit um Technik zu tun hat, interessiert mich.
Habe seid 2001 unzählige PCs zusammen gebaut, sehr viele PCs repariert, und das auch immer mit Erfolg!
Eine Fehleranalyse ist für mich meistens einfach, ich muss nur die Symptome kennen und schon kann ich sagen, was es sein könnte.
Zu dem habe ich schon von allen bekannten Notebook Herstellern Notebooks repariert, soll heissen das wo geht, das am schwersten zu Organisieren sind Mainboards des Notebooks, oder die Displays wo doch sehr häufig kaputt gehen. Zu den Notebooks die ich reparieren durfte, zählen unter anderem Acer, Toshiba, MacBooks, Sony, sehr viele Dells aus der XPS Serie(1330,1530,1710,1730)  (-:.->Häufig mussten diese Notebooks komplett auseinander genommen gereinigt und die Kühlpaste/pads ausgewechselt werden.
Ich kann mir vorstellen das der eine oder andere sich jetzt denkt, dass ich das beruflich mache....Dem sei nicht so, dass alles mache ich freiwillig in meiner Freizeit.
Selber bin ich gelernter Elektromonteur und 22 Jahre alt.

Nun zum Thema

Ich selber möchte immer einem PC haben mit dem ich die Spiele (wenn ich denn mal Zeit habe) voll geniessen kann, (höchste Auflösung usw...). Deswegen hatte ich immer einen sehr guten PC.
Meine neuste Anschaffung ist folgendes:

Gigabyte 790XTA-UD5  mit USB3.....
AMD  Phenom II X6 1090T  
Patriot Memory  DDR3 1333MHz 4GB  (x2) Total 8GB

Thermaltake  Toughpower XT 875W  

Western Digital Caviar BLUE
1000GB, 3.5", SATA2, 7200rpm, 8.9ms, 32MB
Western Digital VelociRaptor                   (x2) Raid 0
300GB, 3.5", SATA2, 10000rpm             
Intel X25-M G2                                          (x2) Raid 0
80GB, 2.5", SATA2

LiteOn iHAS424
DVD±RW LS, 24/48/8/32, SATA

1x XFX Radeon HD 5870
1x Gigabyte Radeon HD 5870
im Crossfire

Und das alles ist in einem
COSMOS 1000 von Cooler Master eingebaut.
Die CPU und die GPUs werden von einer Wasserkühlung gekühlt
wo vieles  von der Seite "aquatuning" gekühlt wird, nur zwei Komponenten die ich erwähnen will
1. Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version und
2. Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 USB Fan-Controller, VF-Display inkl. Powerbooster


Ich habe auch viel Ahnung vom übertakten, wobei ich da sagen muss dass, das nur für AMD und natürlich den GPUs "AMD"->ATI/Nvida....(-: gilt.
In der Vergangenheit hatte ich mal ein bis zwei 32GB SSDs gekauft, und diese dann zurück gegeben weil die Performance sehr ungenügend war!(hatte auch Tests mit diesen gemacht,Geschwindigkeit und verschiedene Betriebssysteme).Nun der Grund war, dass diese SSD noch mit schlechten MLC-Chips ausgestattet waren, bzw.. keinen Zwischenspeicher besassen.

Nun was Ich gerne testen würde ist folgendes.

1. Datentantransfers (Geschwindigkeit und Zeit) und das sowohl mit USB3 wie auch USB2
mit kleinen Datein(Lieder +-4MB) 100MB und 1000MB Volumen
(DVDs rips +- 700MB) 1x und 10x also total 7GB und Ganz grosse Dateien
(HD filme +-4GB)1x und 10x also total 40GB.
Ich könnte natürlich auch die SDD voll aus reizen (-: 
und folgendes testen                ca.  28000   *4MB    (112GB)
                                          ca.   160       *700MB(112GB)
                                          ca.   28         *4GB     (112GB)   
2.Ladezeiten

Würde WIN 7 64Bit auf die externe SDD installieren und die Ladezeiten beschreiben. (Installation, Treiber....und dann Starttests durchführen) Die Zeit der Installation würde ich auch notieren.
Dann würde ich noch das ganze mit HDTune und Vantage testen (-: Natürlich alles via USB3 (ist sicher sehr spannend) wobei man da sagen muss, dass es da sicher noch Unterschiede von Mainboard zu Mainboard gibt......
Das kann ich dann leider nicht testen.

2. Ladezeiten (2.1)

Ich könnte noch einen Vergleich von Spieleladezeiten machen, also einmal via USB3 mit der OCZ Enyo, und der Vergleich mit einer meiner 80GB SSD Platten(via USB3).....
Aber dann müsste ich von euch noch 1-3 Spiele Namen haben, bei denen die Ladezeiten lang genug sind, damit ich das testen kann.(Spiele habe ich sehr viele)

3. Alles rund um die OCZ Enyo und die passenden Fotos.

Mit meiner Nikon D(X)000 lassen sich sicher Super Fotos machen. zudem kann ich das Gehäuse bezüglich Qualität usw. genau beschreiben.

4.  Ein weiterer Vergleichs Test

Ich würde auch noch einen Vergleich mit einer meiner 64GB SSDs machen, so wie im Punkt 1 beschrieben, das ganze natürlich in einem USB3 2.5" Gehäuse.

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich zu euren Favoriten gehören würde, und ich die Tests für PCGH und der super community machen könnte.

Nun noch eines. Ich wohne in der Schweiz. Falls Ihr jetzt an den Zoll denkt ist das nicht so schlimm, denn ich wohne ca. 30 km zu deutschen Grenze und kenne ein paar Leute, die dort in Deutschland wohnen. Daher wäre das kein Problem bezüglich des Zolls,

Ganz liebe Grüsse an alle
Naut


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2010)

Die Bewerbungsphase ist seit 18.00 Uhr beendet. 

Bis wir den Lesertester ausgewählt haben, ist hier geschlossen.


----------

